# Snow Plow Contest!!! Enter Your Ford SD Truck To Win $100!!!



## intlco (Nov 15, 2004)

I see by the things you guys are writing that all you guys have become board because you have no SNOW!

So I've deceided to have a Ford Super Duty Snow Plow Contest. I will send the winner a check for $100.oo
I have chosen Ford Trucks Only because most of you guys are bragging about your fords, and the guys who will judge your photos will be from the Chevy dealer in Montana. This way, the contest will be fare to everyone. Sorry Chevy & Dodge Guys.

To enter contest, you must follow these rules.........

1) Your Truck must be a '99 - '04 Ford Super Duty SRW F250 or F350

2) You do not have to have the plow on in the picture, the judges only need to be able to see the plow brackets.

3) You truck will be judged on how it appears as a commercial work truck and how easily and it can be seen by others, and how visible it is to the public.
a) Does it have door decals or signs with name 
b) Does it have roof lights
c) How large is the truck, how many passengers, crew, ext, reg cab.
d) Will people in your city know whos truck it is when they see it
e) The truck should look professional, not jacked up.

4) The truck should be clean in the photo as it will be judged on condition.

5) The truck can have any ENGINE! 

6) The winner truck must show how it is used year round for work. The truck should show that it is used about 50,000 miles a year for work.

Don't not enter your wife's truck, or a truck that you take to the grocery store or mall. This contest is for COMMERCIAL FORD SD ONLY!!!

You can post photos here, on the message board, describing the truck your entering.
I will also accept photos by email from guys who don't use this board.

The contest photo deadline is Thursday night.

Friday, I will take all photos to the chevy dealer judges and on Saturday, I will post the name and photo of the winning snowplow truck.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

This looks fun, I wish i had a ford.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

how many trucks actually meet all those critiria?


----------



## Kent Lawn Care (Apr 16, 2001)

looks like i cant enter, i meet all qualifications except i only put about 20,000 a year in miles on it. :crying:


----------



## 2004F550 (Nov 13, 2003)

50,000 quite a lot of milage lol


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

I win already!! lol

Doubt this setup can be beat, even though there are some nice rigs out there


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

qualitylawncare said:


> I win already!! lol
> 
> Doubt this setup can be beat, even though there are some nice rigs out there


BTW,

Just rolled over 12,000 miles.. I got it alittle over 2 months ago, so I'm putting about 5,000 miles a month on it which would meet your criteria.

Thanks for your consideration! :waving:


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

50,000 miles/yr. is way to many. No time left for work!


----------



## ToolMaker (Mar 18, 2004)

Sweet truck !!! Quality lawn care , what motor do you have ?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Forgot my manners.
That is one great looking Ford Steve


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

50,000 miles is ridiculous.  You would spend all your time driving and no time making money payup I would lower the mileage requirement


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Here you go intlco


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Yes intlco, I'm bored


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

we haqve over 19 sd trucks and none have over 50000 miles on them .they range in years from 99-05. most of these trucks dont travel more than 5000 miles a year so I guess that we are disqualified.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

ToolMaker said:


> Sweet truck !!! Quality lawn care , what motor do you have ?


5.4 V-8 Auto


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

I would like to see chevys or dodges with this mileage also.BTW I don't even put that much mileage on any of my 6wheelers or semis. Unless the truck is a tow truck or ambulance that mileage requirement is ridiculous 
2004-50,000 miles
2003-100,000 miles
2002-150,000 miles
2001-200,000 miles
2000-250,000 miles
1999-300,000 miles
does this seem just a little excessive?


----------



## intlco (Nov 15, 2004)

Qualitylawncar & ZamboniHDB, NICE TRUCKS!!! 
I'm sure them truck judges are gonna be impressed! With trucks like these, them chev guys are gonna have a hard time chosing a winner. You guys put some $$$ in them rigs. Great Job! 

The dealer judges told me to go with 50K figuring that was average miles on a comm work truck. Maybe we should drop it to 30K a year so we get more trucks to judge.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

avalancheplow said:


> 50,000 miles is ridiculous.  You would spend all your time driving and no time making money payup I would lower the mileage requirement


My lawn maintenance business is based about 60% on large acreage accounts. I travel 150 miles each way, every week to mow a horse farm and thats just for one of my large accounts. The account brings in right around $8,000 per visit and takes 6 guys a full day, sometimes 1 1/2 days to complete.

We leave between 3:30 and 4:30am so we can stop, eat, and be ready to mow when the sun comes up.. On the days we finish that property in one day, we get back to the shop around midnight -1am..


----------



## intlco (Nov 15, 2004)

84deisel said:


> I would like to see chevys or dodges with this mileage also.BTW I don't even put that much mileage on any of my 6wheelers or semis. Unless the truck is a tow truck or ambulance that mileage requirement is ridiculous
> 2004-50,000 miles
> 2003-100,000 miles
> 2002-150,000 miles
> ...


The sales guys who brought up the idea of a truck contest are the ones who deceided on the mileage. I think they feel it is normal amount because most trucks here get about 100k a year. 
My 2004 is about 3 months old and it just turned 30K today. My 03 Ram has 180K on it. And some of my friends got 150K+ on their '03's


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

intlco said:


> You guys put some $$$ in them rigs. Great Job! [\QUOTE]
> 
> I'm almost done with mine. Got about $45k into it so far.. Just installed the backup lights on the spreader yesterday with a buddy that is good with electrical and will be installing LED flashers on the spreader also in the next few weeks. Everything is controlled on a switch panel that has been cut into the dash. It looks awesome!


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

If your out in a rual area it is easy to rack up the milage but if you are in a large urban area it may be possible to use the truck daily and put little milage on them . A good example is most public work trucks.


----------



## snowbiter (Feb 10, 2004)

Like the colors Zamb  I used mine for groceries once :crying:


----------



## osbo68 (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey you guys have got some good looking rides there. The only problem that I can see with either truck is that big red thing on the front of them!!! Now put on a Fisher and those trucks would be as nice as mine!!!  But don't let that get you down. Nice trks guys!! Happy Plowing


----------



## haligan125 (Dec 17, 2003)

i like the red one with the sander it's perdy lol


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

I will have my pics up in the morn,and a got a YELLOW one on mine


----------



## Stoney (Nov 26, 2004)

*Heres mine*

Heres mine


----------



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)

Quality- could you post some pics of the swtch pnl?


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

sno-mover said:


> Quality- could you post some pics of the swtch pnl?


I'm at work right now but I'll post them when I get home tonight..


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Since i don't have a plow truck at the moment and don't meet half of those requirements anyway, i guess i can say this without getting disqualified-

If you think most LCO's put on 50k miles a year just on one truck, your waaayyy outta touch with reality..... sorry but thats insane. I've seen fleet trucks owned by large corporations that drive many towns away to do work there log on those kinds of miles but never have i heard of a LCO except crazy Steve there, who would put anything close to that on a truck. 30k is still high. 30k is more realistic if the truck was also being used for a lot of personal running around and road trips, but still high..... i doubt if i put over 20k a year combined between truck and any other vehicles i drive... realistically probably not but about 10k a year on the truck and i use it for some personal use. 

Steve and Zamboni, WOW those are really really saweet plow rigs you guys have there!! awesome!


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

I'll bite, $100.00 bucks is a $100.00 bucks.

2003 F350 (sorry less than 50,000) Super cab 6.0 Power Stroke.


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

Salting.............


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

Plowing.............


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

Lawn Maintenance..........


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

Leaf removal.............


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

Landscaping...............


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

*My entry*

I am the owner and sole operator of Turfscape. The company has been in business for 4 years now and I am going full time in the spring. I do lawn fertilizations,weed control, disease/pest control, tree fertilization and disease control. During the summer this truck pulls a 7x14, tandem axle, enclosed trailer containing a z-spray (www.z-spray.com), backpack blower, brooms, tools, backpack sprayer, and a pallet of fertilizer.

The truck is a 99 F350 Superduty 4x4, automatic transmission, AM/FM CD player. It has 129,000 miles and is used solely for business purposes ( I drive a 1990 Lincoln Mark VII for personal use). I just installed the Highlighter light bar on a Back Rack with two rear facing floods. The plow is a Meyer 8 foot poly blade with an e60 pump. I removed a Buyers 600 lb. salter, because as a subcontractor, I don't use it. Perhaps, when I get my own accounts, I will.


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

*Front facing pic*

I also designed the business logo myself. Kinda proud of that.


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

*2004 F 350 Sd*

Just waiting for the snow!!!!!!


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

those are a few pics of my 04 350.It has timbrens out back,8ft fisher with a fisher rubber foil and pro-wings,led light bar on top as well as a led visor light,two way radio,ice-oway ss sander,and all the xlt goodies.Got to have the CD player for those long nights.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Man oh Man. Those are nice trucks, im drooling over them!!! Echo, I dont know about that grille though, lol. But hey, all those trucks are freaking AWSOME! Hopefully ill have a nice rig like that in the future.

Quality, REALLY REALLY NICE RIG!!!

One thing I did notice, Most of you have reg. cabs. Do you guys wish you got the supercab (extended cab)? or does the regular cab work out fine? And for the gasser guys, do you wish you got the diesel? for both power purposes and diesel gas mileage purposes?

Sorry for all the questions, just trying to get a feel for these trucks. Thanks! :waving:


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

PremierLand said:


> Man oh Man. Those are nice trucks, im drooling over them!!! Echo, I dont know about that grille though, lol. But hey, all those trucks are freaking AWSOME! Hopefully ill have a nice rig like that in the future.
> 
> Quality, REALLY REALLY NICE RIG!!!
> 
> ...


I don't miss the extra cab space in my truck. I have a behind the seat organizer as well as a box on the tranny hump for storage. I like the shorter wheel base and the fact that the rear window is right there. I spend at least 45% of my time in reverse when plowing. I love the 5.4 . It is the most economical engine option as far as operating costs go.


----------



## HereToLearn (Jan 27, 2004)

great looking stuff Turfscape. very nice


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

Turfscape LLC said:


> I don't miss the extra cab space in my truck. I have a behind the seat organizer as well as a box on the tranny hump for storage. I like the shorter wheel base and the fact that the rear window is right there. I spend at least 45% of my time in reverse when plowing. I love the 5.4 . It is the most economical engine option as far as operating costs go.


i dont see how that could be possible when that small motor needs to push such a heavy truck. i had that same motor in my 01 f150. i thought that it was a decent motor till i bought my 04 f350 with the 6.0l and get better mileage than i did in the 150 not to mention the power.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

*echovalley*

Where did you get the pro-wings for the Fisher plow? I can't find them on the Fisher web site and I would like to know if I can put them on my V blade. Do you have a better picture? That is a great looking set up. I like how low the salter is in the back of your truck. That would be great for doing small places, better then a tailgate model. Thanks.


----------



## ProEnterprises (Dec 16, 2003)

hey steve, 
nice pics of your truck. are you plowing solo with 1 truck this year, or do you have that f150 and ranger plowing too?


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

PSDF350 said:


> i dont see how that could be possible when that small motor needs to push such a heavy truck. i had that same motor in my 01 f150. i thought that it was a decent motor till i bought my 04 f350 with the 6.0l and get better mileage than i did in the 150 not to mention the power.


Trust me, it has all the power it needs. And with all due respect, you couldn't give me a 6L PSD.


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

hey i can't nock the 5.4.It has the KN and gibson exhaust.Not bad on fuel,even with my sander loaded to the top and pushing snow still no problem.In the background of my pics is my 04 350 dump with a 9ft fisher and a 2yrd sander that truck has the 5.4 also my guys love it.I got rid of my 03 diesel for the 04 gas and never looked back.I mean dont get me wrong if i was buying a 33k gvw truck i would get the diesel.But for the small trucks ill keep the extra $6000 in my pocket for the extra price of a diesel.As far as the Pro-Wings go to discountsnowplowparts.com they are on sale$178.13 a pair


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

PremierLand said:


> Man oh Man. Those are nice trucks, im drooling over them!!! Echo, I dont know about that grille though, lol. But hey, all those trucks are freaking AWSOME! Hopefully ill have a nice rig like that in the future.
> 
> Quality, REALLY REALLY NICE RIG!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark..

Regular cab is the only way to go when towing IMO.. I used to have an extended cab and I hated it. I have a 24' trailer to put all of my junk into, I don't need an extended cab! lol 

I love the gas. 5.4ltr V-8.. Not to good on gas but with recent problems in the diesel engines and not as tough during the winter, I went with the gasser. My enclosed tops out at ~15,000lbs loaded and I have no problems towing it.


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

Turfscape LLC said:


> Trust me, it has all the power it needs. And with all due respect, you couldn't give me a 6L PSD.


i had that motor in my 150 and compard to the 6.0l it is a dog. trust me i thought it was a nice motor till like i said i got this truck. as for problms i've had none. so you can keep your little motor thats fine if it makes you happy. my truck has 23k+ on it and still puts a  on my face.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Thanks echovalley.
I will check into having some shipped north of the border.


----------



## ProEnterprises (Dec 16, 2003)

hey steve, how many accoutn you pushing this season. anyone else helping you. did you put a plow on the f150 or ranger?


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I like either Hurons or Turfscape's SD the best. I can't decide which one.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

I cant enter because my truck isnt used for a business and it will travel no where near 50k miles this year.

perhaps a hour meter would be better!

Pro Enterprises- I got the extra cab just because a regualar cab feels to confined to me, the back seat isnt all that bad to carry someone, butthe floor actually becomes a place to store items like tools, jackets, cooler, etc...

I didnt get diesel for a few reasons, the main one being I dont use the truck that much
I dont know how to work on a diesel
I would never get back the additional cost the diesel for the amount I use the truck for, and in my area diesel is about 25 cents more a gallon right now then unleaded


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

PSDF350 said:


> i had that motor in my 150 and compard to the 6.0l it is a dog. trust me i thought it was a nice motor till like i said i got this truck. as for problms i've had none. so you can keep your little motor thats fine if it makes you happy. my truck has 23k+ on it and still puts a  on my face.


Cool, man. You're happy. I'm happy. All is right with the world. purplebou


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

qualitylawncare said:


> Thanks Mark..
> 
> Regular cab is the only way to go when towing IMO.. I used to have an extended cab and I hated it. I have a 24' trailer to put all of my junk into, I don't need an extended cab! lol
> 
> I love the gas. 5.4ltr V-8.. Not to good on gas but with recent problems in the diesel engines and not as tough during the winter, I went with the gasser. My enclosed tops out at ~15,000lbs loaded and I have no problems towing it.


Thats awsome! I just think it would probably be worth it for the better mileage, its probably what like a $50 between the gas and diesel and month? but anyway, thats cool if you like it  I love the truck, if you didnt know already, lol. I almost bought a 03 haulmark enclosed last week, the guy was only asing 2200, I talked himdown to $1100, but it didnt have the ramp door so I passed it up, it had the barn doors.

Anyway nice truck, alot of guys around here run 250's and 350's majority gassers but some diesels. Im freinds with quite a few locos and most have 250 and 350 gassers and love it, and they all have plows on the front and tow atleast 18footers enclosed. Man those trucks are sharp, All i want for christmas is a diesel! LOL. Anyway man, what a beaut you have! and im jealous!


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

I do about 30,000 a year with this.

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6635

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6690

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6636

see if this works


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

A couple of things........

dlcs -
Don't forget about my rig.

Turfscape LLC -
Kinda funny how one usually hears about the negative side of things. i.e. one rotten apple spoils the whole basket, one bad cop casts a negative shadow on a department, or few problems in a motor makes it a lemon. I have almost 37K on my '04 6.0 and with the exception of a faulty EGR valve I haven't had a problem. Eventually the bugs get worked out of a new motor. The Durajunk motor had a bad run also. 

LINY Rob -
Traditionally, diesel fuel prices rise at the end of August or the beginning of September and stay higher than gas until about February. Some say it's due to fuel oil demand. That's just a fact of owning a diesel. When you total up the fuel verses gas consumption you will see that the diesel has the slight edge. If you are the type of person who puts on several thousands of miles the diesel option starts to pay off after 70K. There isn't much maintenance to a diesel.

As for the extended cab verses a regular cab discussion, after all these are work vehicles. They aren't the type that you should entertain clients or potential clients in. It basically boils down to personal preference.

Rick


----------



## JOEGARF (Jan 27, 2004)

I had a 99 sd with V10, 2004 with 5.4, and currently a king ranch sd with 6.0. I dont see how you guys call the 5.4 economical. I pulled my 8000 lb boat with 5.4 and diesel. 5.4 got 9.5mpg doing 70mph. My 6.0 gets 16 pulling the boat @ 70. Non towing, 5.4 12-13 highway, diesel 17-18. Both crew cab 4x4's. Not only do I get better mileage with diesel, but the towing power is waaaayyy better. The 5.4 was a slug pulling the trailer. 

As for plowing, I was happy with the gas motors. They did their job fine. I hink they are all great engines, but I really dont think you can put a 5.4 in the same class as the 6.0.


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

Zamboni,
I hear you on that. If you like your PSD, that's great. But it was hardly one bad apple. What if it was you who spent $50k on your truck and had piston slap? It would be another thing entirely if Ford stood behind their product on this one, but they didn't. I once owned a 98 Contour that got recalled like 10 times. Everybody labeled it a lemon, but I took it in for repair each time and actually thought it was a fine car. I think the development of the 6L was done at the expense of those who had to file a class action lawsuit to be heard, and that is a black eye on my favorite automaker's reputation. It is also a shame that they ditched the 7.3, a time tested powerhouse. As a consumer, all I can do is vote with my pocketbook. I'll let the 6L develop further before I give it my vote of confidence.


----------



## JOEGARF (Jan 27, 2004)

I agree, but the early V10's had their share of problems, so did many other model engines. 

To me its just a matter of what you use the truck for. If you are gonna pull trailers around(heavy ones) than 6.0 is the way to go. If you are going to plow snow, I would say gas. Better in cold, and I never felt underpowered plowing snow with the gas 5.4, I feel if the 5.4 cant push the pile, its time to stop. If you do landscaping and stuff, a gas is fine around town, but any towing on the highway, I vote 6.0. The thing loafs on the highway with a load, the gas is always working its butt of. If i went back to a gas, I would go V10. Mileage difference between 5.4 and 6.8 is not much, and 600 dollars is well worth the 100ft lbs of torque of the V10. The 6.0 peak torque is around 2000 rpm. Towing at 70mph, engine is turning 2000rpm, right at its sweet spot. The gas at 70, is turning 2000 rpm, about 2000 rpm under its peak. So to accelerate, its gotta downshift and wind up to make power.Not efficient.


----------



## Silverhowie (Sep 28, 2004)

echovalley said:


> Just waiting for the snow!!!!!!


Hey Echo, I was checking out your pictures and I noticed your lightbar. It looks like one I just ordered from strobe-direct.com. It it made by Able-2?


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

why yes yes it is .Not as good as a whelen but it is 1/4 the price.I have 2


----------



## jreiff (Dec 6, 2004)

Just a shot of some of our equipment.


----------



## jreiff (Dec 6, 2004)

We have since added another Bobcat 963, a Cat 966 loader, and 2 dump trucks- Ford L9000.....


----------



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)

jreiff said:


> Just a shot of some of our equipment.


It looks like a nice fleet, but I can hardly see it.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

Discrimination I say!! :redbounce :redbounce 


I got a Jap and can't enter......ever! :crying:


----------



## bottlefed89 (Apr 22, 2004)

I love both trucks pictured. Man quality, if I could just get one account like the one you spoke of.....
I don't even have a plow on my sd, so I can't enter. I may send a pic anyway, since you all will enjoy fords. Although I love red fords I think with all the above mentioned criteria I'd vote quality. I think boasts truck should make it up here... I don't think 50k is that many miles. I put over that one 2 trucks last year by myself.


----------



## amw (Dec 1, 2004)

its not clean but heres one truck



























clean picture from summer


----------



## amw (Dec 1, 2004)

and heres a good shoot of the light bar & controls on the same truck,
Front








Back








Controls









bar has: 4 strobs (1 on each corner), 4 yellow flashers (2 on front 2 on back), 2 brake lights (their also turn sigs), 2 clear work lights (on back).

controls are: 4 switches, 1- strobs, 1- front flashers, 1- back flashers, 1- work lights.

the bars mounted on a "back rack" .


----------



## Caneplow (Jan 31, 2001)

That's a great looking truck;exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

Who won?


----------



## z71Worker (Nov 8, 2004)

AMW... being a man that is very sure of himself.... im still afraid to publish what happened when I saw your truck... AWSOME RIDE


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

AMW i would like to say that is one sharp looking truck :salute:


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

only requirement I meet may be the Ford one


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

That is a fine ride AMW. And that is coming from a man who is in love with his own. But if I was ever going to cheat on my truck, it would be with yours.


----------



## btrussell (Oct 16, 2004)

I agree with turf scape there amw you have one sexy truck. My g/f actually gets jealous of trucks cause she claims I look at them more than her. lol
Those are some nice rigs you guys have I like the bigger ford trucks and mustangs. I really like the fact that ford uses detroit desiels instead of those crappy cummins dodge uses and i dont know anything about the duramax. but i like chevies and drive a chevy. ok off topic. im done bye


----------



## bottlefed89 (Apr 22, 2004)

Ford uses detroit diesels??


----------



## Par 5 Lawn Care (Jun 27, 2004)

*I can see it now....*

I definitely need to get a couple pics of my truck into this contest. It meets all the requirements and stands as good chance of winning as any of the other great looking trucks I see here. I sure hope it's not too late. 

Vic


----------



## amw (Dec 1, 2004)

thanks everyone for the nice words!

Im accualy NOT a big ford fan, but i do LOVE their diesels

that trucks a F250 with extra leaves in the front and back, 4x4, 7.3L T/Diesel w/chip (custom program) and one of my fav. "extras" is the tint all the way around (special type of tint on the front w/s, so we dont get tickets!) realy help the air in the summer! (and i think it adds to the over-all look of the truck)

Great trucks guys! they all look good

We accualy got alittle snow this morning (inch maybe)

Happy Holidays to you all and your familys, and have a great season!

Tony


----------



## btrussell (Oct 16, 2004)

I was told that detroit made the diesels for fords maybe I'm wrong. I just know cummins makes dodge diesels and as far as cummins marine engines.. they are crap. I know a couple commercial water man that use them and they dont hold up like detroit and the new john deers and cats. They blow usually after 6 months and when thats your way of making money you are screwed until getting another motor or having that one rebuilt. I guess cummins are good for pleasure craft though. ok off topic again. sorry.


----------



## amw (Dec 1, 2004)

I belive the ford 7.3 are internationals, im have awake so i could be wrong


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

This contest makes no sense. Some guy in Montanna is going to send $100 to someone because their truck is pretty and racks up 50k miles in a year?????? An it was going to be "judged" by a chevy dealer???

contest was supposed to end on Thursday and we have not heard from him yet?

This ain't Kansas and it ain't April Fools is it?

Nice pics of some nice trucks though... I doubt anyone will see $100 though.

Howard


----------



## bottlefed89 (Apr 22, 2004)

yes, international makes the powerstrokes. As far as cummins go.... well they are in millions of trucks and package cars (ups, some fedex) etc. all over the world, many of them go 3-500,000miles with no major problems. They'll last as long as anything else.


----------



## cash_money (Feb 5, 2004)

*Hey Sup*



Stoney said:


> Heres mine


I'VE SEEN U AROUND IN LIMA :waving: . u WAS HAULIN A DUMP TRAILER.u TRUCK IS TIGHT :yow!: .. I KNOW SOMEONE WHO HADE THE SAME TRUCK BUT IT WAS A DIFFERENT COLOR BUT HE SOLD IT TO GET A DUMP TRUCK..


----------



## Par 5 Lawn Care (Jun 27, 2004)

*Alright guys...here are my pics*

This truck meets every requirement mentioned. It's a '99 F250 Superduty/Powerstroke/AOD Tranny.

Vic


----------



## RON66106 (Jan 29, 2002)

Sorry too busy using my truck to make money to post pics that need resized every time I want to post the same pic. doubt if anyone will ever see the winner or the money. Someone will just bash it anyway thats what this site is good for is bashing not learning and exchanging information. Sorry to seem like one of the bas-hers but it's easy to see through the B.S. I've been doing this too long and can easily see the difference.


----------



## intlco (Nov 15, 2004)

*Winner Is From Alaska!*

Sorry for the delay in announcing the winner. The manager of the billings chevrolet dealer left early friday and didn't give me the total votes until this evening. A few guys did submit their trucks by email Thrusday night, in addition to the ones that were posted on the plowsite board. The sales staff at the dealer were provided all the photos that were submitted and each saleman was only allowed to vote 1 time.
And the top 5 winners....







#1) Alaska SP Commercial Vehicle submitted by astbear 
#2) Quality Lawn Care
#3) Turfscape LLC
#4) Zamboni HDB
#5) Heron Cove PM

The winner was chosen by the majority of the sales staff because astbear proved beyond reason that his assigned truck is used only for work, and is driven more than 50k year. Most of the sales guys also gave preferrance to the fact that everybody would know his truck if they saw it on the road, and that it was a crew cab.
We would like to thank everyone who entered the contest.

I am attaching below the winning photo that was submitted to the dealer


----------



## amw (Dec 1, 2004)

intlco said:


> Sorry for the delay in announcing the winner. The manager of the billings chevrolet dealer left early friday and didn't give me the total votes until this evening. A few guys did submit their trucks by email Thrusday night, in addition to the ones that were posted on the plowsite board. The sales staff at the dealer were provided all the photos that were submitted and each saleman was only allowed to vote 1 time.
> And the top 5 winners....
> 
> 
> ...


How does that show its only used for work?
and I thought we were talking about lawn/plow trucks??? 

that sure looks like RED & BLUE lights...witch would mean that truck isnt used to just plow & lawn/landscape.

your contest was stupid and a waste of time to me and everyone on this site to take the time to read your post. Dont waste my time anymore. Thanks And..
Have a nice day


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

I don't even think I saw that truck posted on here...

Anyway, the judges are on crack..

Your #1 should be last out of all the entries..

At least I got #2..


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

amw said:


> How does that show its only used for work?
> and I thought we were talking about lawn/plow trucks???
> 
> that sure looks like RED & BLUE lights...witch would mean that truck isnt used to just plow & lawn/landscape.
> ...


It's a friggin cop truck.. There is a sheriff star on the drivers door..

WTF


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

F'in liar. astbear is not even a registered member. 

Do a search, it is easy to search astbear and there is none jackazz.

Go tell mommy you lied and then go to your room.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

intlco clearly states that people can enter by email if they aren't registered on the board. I don't recall him giving out his email for people to send their photos and if I am correct you have to be a memeber to get an email or better yet pm someone.

In the beginning of his thread he says that people must be bored on here because of no snow. He was correct and that's why I posted my pics. 

Of course it was a scam and of course he didn't state that the entries had to come from the private sector and not the public sector.

Just my .02¢
Rick


----------



## kl0an (Dec 12, 2003)

Umm, that's not a State Trooper truck.. The trucks in the background are Alaska DOT trucks and that's NOT a star on his truck either.. Alaskan vehicles don't have stars, even law enforcement.

You guys are a little rough on this thread. I don't think the rules said anything about having to post the picture here on the thread. Maybe he announced this competition at MORE than one snow plowing site.. Yes, there are other sites!

While I agree, there were some very nice entries here, the judges saw otherwise. Why there were Chevrolet salesmen judging Ford trucks, I have no clue but still, everyone knew who the judges were going into it. The contest didn't cost anything but a few minutes of your time and you'll probably spend more time posting your disagreements than you did posting your entries..


----------



## Lawnchoice (Jul 4, 2004)

avalancheplow said:


> 50,000 miles is ridiculous.  You would spend all your time driving and no time making money payup I would lower the mileage requirement


I agree.

We don't have to drive that far to service our accounts around our area though !


----------



## ztoro (Dec 22, 2003)

looks like a cop truck....

thats a quick ticket to jail with those lights if you are not a cop...... laim contest......................

here is my truck summer setup. bumper comes off and plow goes on in the winter..... beats that gay cop truck.......


----------



## intlco (Nov 15, 2004)

ztoro said:


> looks like a cop truck....
> 
> thats a quick ticket to jail with those lights if you are not a cop...... laim contest......................
> 
> here is my truck summer setup. bumper comes off and plow goes on in the winter..... beats that gay cop truck.......


Now that's a real front bumper!!!
Who makes thoses?

You should enter the truck contest they have out here every year at the BFG tire store. A Ford SD Crew lookin like your would most likely walk away a Big winner. The BFG store has this truck contest every year, and they hand some big $$$ for trucks lookin like yours.


----------



## intlco (Nov 15, 2004)

kl0an said:


> You guys are a little rough on this thread. I don't think the rules said anything about having to post the picture here on the thread. Maybe he announced this competition at MORE than one snow plowing site.. Yes, there are other sites!
> 
> While I agree, there were some very nice entries here, the judges saw otherwise. Why there were Chevrolet salesmen judging Ford trucks, I have no clue but still, everyone knew who the judges were going into it. The contest didn't cost anything but a few minutes of your time and you'll probably spend more time posting your disagreements than you did posting your entries..


Thank you kl0an. You are correct. This is just one of many truck contest they have out here during the year. Almost every dealer and tire store has some sort of truck contest. The dealer did advertise the contest on other sites and in the newspaper and radio. I didn't agree with with the sale staffs winner, but I'm not going to argue over it.

American Car Centers had a truck contest in October, and it was for the best lookin' truck, jack up/big tires was a plus. But in the end, a constable from Ranchester wyo, entered his old beat up b/w police truck and won. I was disappointed. But the judges saw his truck as cool and was glad to see a cop enter the contest and join with the others. Sad to say, 2nd place when to a new Sheriff Blazer with new fancy graphics. Alot of departments out here are spending big bucks on cool graphics and add on's for their police vehicles.

So the guys on this site shouldn't be blaming me for the contest. I didn't have a choice in the winner. I only posted the contest on this site to get some new entries, and from what I can see, you guys should be proud because 4 of you took the top places and beat out some of the good ole boys out here. It didn't make these local guys happy to loose out to east coast plow trucks. QLC, you've got a great truck and I think you got a good chance of winnin 1st next time. Once a guy wins, he can't enter again with the same truck.


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

LOL...that's an Alaska Vehicle Enforcment truck: LOOK http://www.geocities.com/comvehicle/alaska.html

Where it came from: http://anzwers.org/free/policecars/st2.html

Blake
WA


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Well I don't have a Ford but I got to see a lot of great looking trucks. Man it was a lousy $100. I think Heron Cove should have been higher then 5 but who cares. I going to send you some of my snow so you can go and make thousands not a lousy $100!


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

accipiter12 said:


> LOL...that's an Alaska Vehicle Enforcment truck: LOOK http://www.geocities.com/comvehicle/alaska.html
> 
> Where it came from: http://anzwers.org/free/policecars/st2.html
> 
> ...


well quess we know where he got his picture for his winner is  now he can payup the real winner.


----------



## ztoro (Dec 22, 2003)

intlco said:


> Now that's a real front bumper!!!
> Who makes thoses?
> 
> You should enter the truck contest they have out here every year at the BFG tire store. A Ford SD Crew lookin like your would most likely walk away a Big winner. The BFG store has this truck contest every year, and they hand some big $$$ for trucks lookin like yours.


warn heavy duty series


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

WOOT WOOT...

Pay up son!! You made an offer, now I'm here to collect what is owed to me


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

kind of stupid to award a department of transportation truck the winner

OBVIOUSLY its used for work and obviously people know who's truck it is
maybe next time you should have a disclaimer saying it must be OWNED by the person submitting it

otherwise people can go taking pictures of any truck they see sitting around and say "hey here is my truck, I put 500,000 miles a year on it and use it just for work"


tell the judges they are morons


----------



## caz1 (Nov 20, 2004)

ok lets say this truck is not a dot truck look at it is a plan truck dull color the cheap steel wheels even the plan black grill


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

ZamboniHDB Truck was much better looking than that! And this shoud of been on the off topic section because the section you put it under was the snow plow section...


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

accipiter12 said:


> LOL...that's an Alaska Vehicle Enforcment truck: LOOK http://www.geocities.com/comvehicle/alaska.html
> 
> Where it came from: http://anzwers.org/free/policecars/st2.html
> 
> ...


if you guys follow this link you will see exactlly what kind of truck it is. alaska commercail vehical enforcement.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

by george your right


----------



## ztoro (Dec 22, 2003)

caz1 said:


> ok lets say this truck is not a dot truck look at it is a plan truck dull color the cheap steel wheels even the plan black grill


Yes it doesnt even have commercial marker lights on the roof and it doesnt even have the towing mirrors.. and its dirty.... Doesnt even meet the judging requirements.........

What a laim contest...... next time you think of a good contest do us a favor and keep it to your self...

I like AMW's Truck by the way sweet setup...

why did contest guy delete the winners picture?????


----------



## amw (Dec 1, 2004)

ztoro said:


> Yes it doesnt even have commercial marker lights on the roof and it doesnt even have the towing mirrors.. and its dirty.... Doesnt even meet the judging requirements.........
> 
> What a laim contest...... next time you think of a good contest do us a favor and keep it to your self...
> 
> ...


thanks ztoro


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

I think Heron Cove PM should have won. Nice Set up Heron :waving:


----------



## PlowKid150 (Nov 3, 2003)

I second that motion, Heron Cove PM's truck was workin its ass off every season of the year. Not to mention the graphics and whatnot, This contest was the most stupid post on all of plowsite. Intlco, you said u made this post to relieve some of the boredom? What the hell dude all you did was make a bogus contest and found a picture on the internet of the so called WINNER. Pretty Gay


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Looks like I'm a little late.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Interior shot.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 5, 2002)

*I would enter mine*

BUT>>>>> my F 350 superduty is in the shop gettign a new trans....
I did 4 drives today after spending two weeks setting it up for plowing... is there a hard luck prize?????


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

farmertim said:


> BUT>>>>> my F 350 superduty is in the shop gettign a new trans....
> I did 4 drives today after spending two weeks setting it up for plowing... is there a hard luck prize?????


There is NO prize. It was a joke. You suck Ilco.


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

yup we were all powerstrked


----------



## caz1 (Nov 20, 2004)

Does anyone else find it funny that intlco started this contest after the theards of pertty much bashing fords


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

I noticed that too caz1


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

caz1 said:


> Does anyone else find it funny that intlco started this contest after the theards of pertty much bashing fords


What do you mean?


----------



## RON66106 (Jan 29, 2002)

Who cares ? I personally was too busy earning money with my equipment too worry about a measly $100. I made more by being out working than by replying to this ******** post. :angry:


----------



## amw (Dec 1, 2004)

RON66106 said:


> Who cares ? I personally was too busy earning money with my equipment too worry about a measly $100. I made more by being out working than by replying to this ******** post. :angry:


some of us are board out of our mind waiting for some SNOW....
just cuz you got snow, hows that help any of us stay busy???

what are we suposed to do buy a snow makin machine? cant plow whats not their...


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

RON66106 said:


> Who cares ? I personally was too busy earning money with my equipment too worry about a measly $100. I made more by being out working than by replying to this ******** post. :angry:


Ron,
You clearly are some kind of arsehole.


----------



## ztoro (Dec 22, 2003)

RON66106 said:


> Ive been a member of this board for a couple of years and learned a few things but not much. I have read allot of wounder full post from people trying to learn and thats a great thing. My problem is the uncountable number of idiots that no matter how long you have worked in this field seem to come up with a B.S. scam on how the gov. (taxes ) work or some other legal matter is. I have been working in this field for longer than most of you have been alive and what turns my stomach the most is hardly anyone listens.
> In concept this is a great board what ruins it is the quality of people replying to sincere posts in order to help someone.
> 
> don't reply that you hope I paid my insurance Keep in mind i have done this longer than you have sucked wind.
> ...


its funny here is a post from one of his other threads.. sounds like this fool is talking about how great he is....

sounds like he is a grumpy old man...


----------



## amw (Dec 1, 2004)

ztoro said:


> its funny here is a post from one of his other threads.. sounds like this fool is talking about how great he is....
> 
> sounds like he is a grumpy old man...


he might be grummpy, but acording to his user profile he is the rip old age of 29...which would mean he has a 2 whole years on me..

or are you calling me old too??? lol   

I feel old! and my 10 year says im old...
Ahhh... i remmember the good old days....McDonalds had $0.79 chessburgers, gas was less then $1.00/gal, peace, love, rock & roll....opps that last part was the 60s wasnt it?...i wasnt born yet.... lol


----------



## ztoro (Dec 22, 2003)

amw said:


> he might be grummpy, but acording to his user profile he is the rip old age of 29...which would mean he has a 2 whole years on me..
> 
> or are you calling me old too??? lol
> 
> ...


I am 30 so if you are 27 then you are not old yet.... :waving:

I based my comment on the line where he states "I have been doing this longer than most of you have been sucking wind....."

So applying his statement to me he would have to be at least 50 years


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

His grammar, diction, and spelling are very poor as well.


----------



## Mark F (Dec 16, 2004)

Boy sure had some good laughs in this one. And yeh I think it was A lame contest to. 50,000 miles! WoW thats alot. Where I live we only got about, maybe 150 miles of road, and thats if you count all the driveways to. But it sure was some funny reading.
HoHoHo Have A Great Holiday Season


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

lets stay on topic here

the fact is that they awarded a state truck the $100
I would have thought you would have to actually own the truck


the whole contest is bogus anyhow, there was no $100 

not that I really care as I didnt meet the critiria anyhow, but there were far nicer entries then that state DOT truck


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

It was obviously bogus. I mean it is like BAM right in your face. The guy is busted and he still doesn't admit it. That is why I say, you suck, intlco. You have lost every ounce of credibility.


----------

